# Dayton Huffman 20" need seat and hand grips



## rideahiggins (Feb 12, 2014)

I have this Dayton 20". I need to know what seat and hand grips are correct for the bike. Help me out.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2014)

no surprise that I have a few Huffman catalogs huh?
this frame was made for years. it's postwar. figure out the year and you'll have a better idea what's right.
the Chain guard is incorrect as well.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 12, 2014)

The serial number is 7H178326 if that helps.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2014)

so 1947, go with the top ad, it's from 1948.


----------

